# Walter Kelley Frame End Bars



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

One end will be cut with a bevel to allow the hive tool get between the frames if they are pushed together. Mine look just like that.

I asked a similar question here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245199&highlight=frame


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Bigwoodsbees,

They are fine, be sure to reverse the position on the opposite end.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

They are ok I think they are the best frames I have ever had


----------



## bigwoodsbees (Dec 24, 2010)

I have never noticed that on preassembled frames I have bought elsewhere. But I would be relieved to know that these are normal and that I can go ahead and assemble them.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

As others have said, the bees tend to propolize the end bars together, so the bevel lessens the contact space, making them easier to separate. When you put your frames together, turn them opposite directions on the top bar, and be consistent throughout all your frames. That way no matter which way they are turned in the hive, there will always be a shaved edge contacting a square edge. I use the mnemonic "right away" to assemble mine. i.e. I turn the beveled edge "away" from me on the "right" end of the top bar.


----------



## bigwoodsbees (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, I am glad I asked you all this question! Thank you for explaining it to me. I will make sure I assemble them as you suggest. Thanks so much for your quick replies. Sometimes being a newbee is very funny - and a little humbling.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Kelley has been making their end bars with a bevel on one side since at least the 70's that I know of, and I'm guessing much longer. It is on purpose. Usually they ship instructions that tell you to put them all the same way on one end and the opposite way on the other end so they can be flipped and it will still work.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Love these bevel edges. You'll find them much easier to separate. I also find the quality of wood and fit consistently great in Kelley products.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Bigwoodsbees,
Thanks for asking that question and posting the picture. I learned something.


----------



## Beadtalker (Jul 12, 2010)

I remember them from back in the 60s.


----------

